# Google Maps/Navigation not working?



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

My gf's D2G(running Froyo Hexen) google maps/navigation all of a sudden stopped working around a day and half ago. Working perfectly fine before this, then all of a sudden it just gets stuck on the "Searching for Location" message. Any ideas or fix?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try "faster fix" from the market, it's obviously not a hw init issue


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

She just tried it, and it didn't work. Any other ideas? I might be seeing her later today, so I was just planning on changing to a GB Rom instead.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

CM7 GB should be putting out an extremely stable build tonight that has working gps.


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh ok, and yea I am seeing her later so I'll be looking for a new rom to use. When you working gps, you mean other people have been having gps issues lately too?


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, everything is good now that I've switched to a GB Rom. Although now, a new problem arises with sometimes not being able to connect to a stable 3G signal.


----------

